
Ask HN: What are some examples of great software that's documented terribly? - andrewmcwatters
I&#x27;m struggling with publishing some software of my own which, based on what I can tell, has more OOTB features than my competitors, but the documentation is god-awful and out of date.<p>What are some examples of software you&#x27;ve used that&#x27;s actually pretty good, but not well documented?
======
auslegung
Not sure what you mean by great, but very common software: Amazon anything,
Apple’s App Store, SailsJS. But documentation is tough so I don’t begrudge
them much (except App Store, dear Lord that was a terrible experience)

